# kayak storage to garage ceiling



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi i have searched through the diy section and cant seem to find any posts illustrating an easy diy ceiling hanging pulley system for my kayak . height is not a problem, the main query that i have is how to use single and double pulleys to be able to 1 lift kayak easily and 2 lift kayak evenly
i would be grateful for any assistance
regards Ray (margray1962)


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I made a really simple pulley system to store my Stealth.

I'll take a few pix and post them later today.

It's just two pulleys, two lengths of webbing, some nylon rope and a sturdy wall hook.

There's not a lot of weight so it doesn't have to be all that elaborate.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Here you go...










I just stand, facing the wall, remove the rope loops from the wall hook and slowly let the rope out back over my shoulders.










The knots in the line stop at the pulleys at the appropriate point and I then just slide the yak out of the webbing loops.










I got the pulleys, nylon rope and wall hook from Bunnings. All up about twenty bucks as I recall.
Got the 5cm wide webbing from my local camping store. Coupla bucks a metre from memory.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

you'll find a few other systems here viewtopic.php?f=12&t=21506&hilit=plasterboard#p230644
these will drop the yak straight down on and off your roof racks


----------

